# How to make faster?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sell your motor and buy a 70. If it were that cheap and easy then everyone would be buying 20 ponies below what is needed..


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Bore it out, and put a supercharger with a 9lb pulley. A set of flowmasters and maybe some NOS wouldn't hurt either....


----------



## Master_Baiter (Apr 21, 2009)

I have heard of people changing out carbs from bigger motors. I've been trying to do that to my 98 6hp mercury. I can't find anything on it though. did you check that?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Typically this is only feasible when your motor is a built on the same platform as a larger HP motor.

Example any of the motors below could be made in to 35 HP fairly cheap because the 20 is the same platform as the 35.

Johnson OB's
2 cylinder, 521 cc platform, 20/25/30/35 HP
15 inch shaft, rope start -- 115 lbs
15 inch shaft, elec. start -- 118 lbs
20 inch shaft, rope start -- 117 lbs
20 inch shaft, elec. start -- 120 lbs


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You want to increase your HP by nearly 50% by changing he computer on a 2-stroke.

I just saw an ad that showed Dell was having a sale. If you buythe shiny black one that will get the job done.


----------

